# Tv Led Oki pierde señal y sonido a los 2 min. de encendida.



## raulnn (Oct 25, 2017)

Hola! Tengo un televisor LED OKI, en concreto el modelo V22B-FH. Resulta que lo enciendo y se ve bien durante unos 2 minutos aproximadamente, pero después se pierde la imagen y el sonido, quedando la imagen que adjunto. 

No se que podrá ser. Por si puede servir de pista cuando sucede esto, no responde la TV ni el mando, por lo que hay que apagarla. Si no esperas unos segundos para encenderla de nuevo sigue sin funcionar. Si te esperas un minuto, ya vuelve a funcionar bien, pero sigue haciendo lo mismo. 

La Tv ha dado otros problemas como no llegar a responder de inicio, aunque el led de standby ha funcionado. No se si puedo descartar la fuente de alimentación, y que puede ser. 

Una indicación que puedo hacer es que en algunos de los pines de salida de la fuente a la main board hay fluctuaciones de voltaje, es decir, baja la tensión aproximadamente 1 V a los 5 segundos de encenderla. No se si será un indicativo de falla

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 27, 2017)

Por la descripción que das, me da la impresión que tienes la mainboard con problemas. Lo que sí, cuando el televisor te opera normalmente durante esos dos minutos que dices, ¿esos manchones blancos que tienes al costado de la pantalla también se ven o eso sólo cuando el televisor se va a negro?

Tendríamos que ver fotos claras de las tarjetas por el lado componentes y pistas. Lo que yo haría es medir los voltajes en la fuente con la mainboard desvinculada como para partir haciendo un diagnóstico más concreto.

Suerte.


----------



## raulnn (Oct 29, 2017)

Pues los manchones no se ven. Sólo cuando falla. He hecho mediciones con la main board puesta. Te adjunto el esquema del pin que va a la main board donde he realizado las mediciones. Todos los que tienen 5v mido 5,2v, por lo que entiendo que están bien, ya que mi polimetro tampoco es de gran calidad que digamos. En cuanto al pin de  de 12v (pin 12) y el pin de 14,5v (pin 16), cuando enciendo la tv mide 12,3v y a los 5 segundos, coincidiendo con un ruidito que entiendo que es el disparo del relé, se ponen a 13,1 V. Sin embargo el pin 11 que también es de 12v, mide 11,4v y se queda fijo.

En cuanto al pin 13 no da tensión porque ese circuito no existe en mi placa, por lo que se puede obviar.

No se en cual deberíamos centrarnos como posible fallo. Tengo esquemas completos de la fuente, por si fueran de utilidad.


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 29, 2017)

Parece que el pinout es de una fuente Vestel. Como te dije en el último post, sube fotos de tus tarjetas por ambos lados y los esquemas también súbelos. Toda la información que puedas proporcionar es útil para nosotros que no estamos viendo lo que tú estás viendo.

Con eso vemos cómo partir haciendo un diagnóstico más concreto.

Suerte.


----------



## raulnn (Oct 30, 2017)

He realizado mediciones en la fuente de alimentación y en principio opera correctamente, dando mismas mediciones antes de perder señal y sonido, y después. Por tanto descarto problema de fuente de alimentación.

Como cuando se va la imagen también se va el sonido, creo que se descarta fallo en T-COM.

Por ello me voy a centrar en la main board. Intentaré poner fotos una vez desmontada a ver si se puede ver algo. gracias por contestar


----------



## Daniel.more (Oct 30, 2017)

No puedes descartar alegremente la T-com solo porque también se va el sonido, te explico, si por ejemplo la T-con estuviera mal con un componente como un IC que se pone en corto al calentarse, te tira abajo todo el sistema incluido el sonido, porque el micro entra en protección, segun que fallo en t-con afecta al sonido o no....lo mejor es hacerle caso al compañero skynetronics, cuanta mas info des mejor, saludos


----------



## raulnn (Oct 30, 2017)

OK, pues algo que no había pensado. Lo tengo en cuenta. Muchas gracias

He desmontado la main board, la cual adjunto por delante y detrás. No se que componentes pueden ser críticos. Con una lupa he mirado las soldaduras pero yo al menos no he visto ninguna en mal estado. Los componentes se ven en buen estado, pero no se cual son los más conflictivos.

Debería reseñar algo. Cuando la Tv pierde la señal y el sonido, la tv no responde, y cuando digo que no responde es que el mando no funciona, no puedes subir volumen ni cambiar canal, no puedes apagarla, ni tampoco los mandos manuales de la main board. La única forma de apagarla es desconectarla de la corriente.Si vuelves a conectarla pronto sigue sin funcionar. Si la conectas a los minutos funciona de nuevo. Algo tiene que ver con el calor. No se si puede servir de algo.

Esquemas de la main board no tengo


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 30, 2017)

Yo creo que tienes el problema en la mainboard, pero siguiendo la recomendación de lo que te dice el colega Daniel.more no podemos descartar de plano la T-CON a menos que tengamos certeza de que es la mainboard y no la T-CON la causante del bloqueo de la TV, por lo que harás lo siguiente.

Desconecta el cable LVDS (que va desde la mainboard a la T-CON), y conecta y prende el TV. Evidentemente no tendremos video, pero al menos el TV debería teóricamente encender e incluso tener sonido, iluminar la pantalla etc. Si el televisor se vuelve a bloquear aún cuando ya hemos desvinculado la T-CON (ya que desconectamos el cable LVDS), entonces tu mainboard estaría bloqueando el sistema.

Por las descripciones que has dado, todo parece indicar que la mainboard al trabajar en caliente se bloquea y desconecta el TV en forma de protección. Si tienes algún regulador en corto o trabajando al límite de su vida útil tendrás que controlar la temperatura o voltajes de dichos reguladores y reemplazar en consecuencia, ya que si la falla la tienes en el micro, no tendrás más opción que cambiar la tarjeta completa.

Suerte.


----------



## raulnn (Oct 31, 2017)

He hecho lo que me comentaste! Efectivamente a los 2 minutos se va el sonido con la desconexión del cable LVDL, por lo que creo que descartamos T-CON. Lo único que el sonido al desconectarlo se oía peor, pero lo mismo era por una mala señal, y al no verse imagen...

En cuanto a la main board. Que harías? Algo que probar por tener mas tasa de fallos???


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 31, 2017)

En las mainboard lo más usual es que algún regulador esté trabajando mal o directamente en corto, alguna falla en la EEPROM o tal vez el micro está trabajando mal. Eso es lo más usual. 

Si no estás familiarizado lo más simple y rápido es cambiar la mainboard.


----------



## raulnn (Nov 1, 2017)

El cambiar la main board es imposible porque no la encuentro por ningún lado, y se trata de una tv de 22 pulgadas, por lo que el presupuesto para cambiarla es bastante limitado.

Me habías comentado que puede ser algún regulador, la eeprom o el micro. Evidentemente las 2 ultimas opciones son las mas complejas, por lo que me he dispuesto a buscar los reguladores de tensión por ver si alguno fallara. Los más fácil de identificar son los que te señalo de 3 patitas en la foto (1 de ellas sin  soldar). En concreto un UTC LD1117AL  de voltaje ajustable. He realizado mediciones antes y despues del fallo, y la salida del segundo baja de 13,04 a 12,83v. Entiendo que debe estar regulado a 13v, por lo que no se si podría ese ser el fallo o sucede como consecuencia de algún otro componente. Crees que podría ser el componente que falle??


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 1, 2017)

Esa caída de tensión no parece crítica. ¿Has usado el "dedómetro" para ver si hay alguna zona de la mainboard que se recaliente en exceso?

Podrías tener algún condensador SMD en corto incluso. Como podrás ver, pueden ser "muchas" cosas.


----------



## raulnn (Nov 1, 2017)

Pues me falta eso. Como no se si sera peligroso. La dejare que falle,  y cuando lleve 10 minutos la apagare y tocare los componentes, para ver si hay alguno caliente. Seguramente producirá un consumo cuando falle, y cause ese cambio de voltaje en el regulador


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 1, 2017)

Buenas, en principio no pasa nada por tocarlo cuando esté funcionando. Las tensiones no son altas.
Sólo ten las precauciones lógicas, como no tocar nada estando descalzo.

También te puedes comprar un bote spray de "frio" o "nieve líquida" y cuando falle ir enfriando la placa por zonas, para ver si recupera imagen y audio.
El spray de frio lo consigues en tiendas de electrónica. Si no lo encuentras pregunta a algún mecánico, suelen usarlo para desencajar los rodamientos.


----------



## raulnn (Nov 1, 2017)

Ok, lo tengo en cuenta. Voy a probar primero tocando, y si no veo nada probare con el spray. Gracias


----------



## raulnn (Nov 2, 2017)

Hola! Nuevas noticias. Me dispuse a ver con el dedo que componentes cogían temperatura cuando empezaba a fallar, y me dí cuenta que los componentes que se calentaban tras dar el fallo sólo eran el micro general del centro de la placa,  la zona donde se encuentra la chapa metálica (imagino que ira el escalador, otro micro o no se lo que irá) y el sintonizador tdt (donde se conecta la antena). No he notado calor excesivo en el resto de componentes, ni siquiera en los smd.

Los 2 primeros creo que será normal que se calienten en funcionamiento. El caso es que como consecuencia de la pequeña variación de salida del regulador que comenté anteriormente (está al lado del sintonizador), y teniendo en cuenta que se pierde la señal, me dispuse a ver si enfriando esa zona volvía la señal. Como no dispongo de tiendas de electrónica cerca, le proporcione frío con aire frío de un secador de pelo, y................bingo!!!!! vuelve la señal de vídeo, aunque la de sonido no. Imagino que es porque no le proporciono el suficiente frío, porque al poco de cortar el aire se vuelve a perder.

Ahora mis preguntas son?

- ¿Es normal que un sintonizador tdt integrado en la placa se caliente? No estaba quemando pero si caliente.

- Podría ser el motivo por el que el regulador de tensión que bajaba de 13 a 12,85v cuando fallaba la señal? No se si puede ser del circuito de sintonización.

- ¿cómo podría probar si funciona el sintonizador tdt? No se si se le puede hacer alguna prueba de medida de tensión con el polímetro.

- Por otro lado, imagino que si utilizo un externo y la señal me funciona sería una forma de aislar ese circuito, y si el resto no falla es cosa de ese circuito. Aunque me mosquea que cuando pierde la señal, el mando no responde, y no se puede ni apagar la Tv.

Creo que al menos he acotado el problema de la placa un poquito.


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 2, 2017)

Amigo, en vez de hacer todas esas preguntas, sería útil que tú respondas algunas consultas primero. Según entiendo el televisor no es tuyo, ¿pero hablaste con el cliente respecto a las circunstancias de la falla? Por ejemplo siempre es útil saber cuál o cuáles entradas de video el cliente utiliza frecuentemente en su casa. Acá en la electrónica tenemos un dicho que reza así: "Hablar 5 minutos con el cliente (respecto a las circunstancias de cómo falló el aparato) nos puede ahorrar horas y horas de trabajo".

Ahora, respecto a tus consultas:

- ¿Es normal que un sintonizador tdt integrado en la placa se caliente? No estaba quemando pero si caliente.

*R: Sí, es normal siempre y cuando su temperatura esté en rangos normales (como regla práctica, debe ser permisible mantener el dedo). Si te ves obligado a retirarlo porque te quema, entonces debes dudar de su integridad.*

- Podría ser el motivo por el que el regulador de tensión que bajaba de 13 a 12,85v cuando fallaba la señal? No se si puede ser del circuito de sintonización.

*R: El motivo puede ser ese, como puede ser otro.*

- ¿cómo podría probar si funciona el sintonizador tdt? No se si se le puede hacer alguna prueba de medida de tensión con el polímetro.

*R: Con el polímetro es difícil medir la integridad de un sintonizador, ya que tiene su circuitería interna.*

- Por otro lado, imagino que si utilizo un externo y la señal me funciona sería una forma de aislar ese circuito, y si el resto no falla es cosa de ese circuito. Aunque me mosquea que cuando pierde la señal, el mando no responde, y no se puede ni apagar la Tv.

*R: Eso ocurre, porque al presentar la falla, la mainboard "se bloquea", impidiendo que el mando o lo botonera pueda controlar el resto de las funciones, incluso el apagado.*

Como recomendación, y dado que al parecer tienes algún problema de temperatura, sería de mucha utilidad que cuentes con un localizador de fallas o "nieve líquida" como te dice el amigo Pinchavalvulas para poder seguir haciendo pruebas más concretas.


----------



## raulnn (Nov 2, 2017)

Sólo se utiliza la salida de antena del TDT integrado. El resto de entradas de vídeo no se utilizan. Sólo para ver la TV. El aparato comenzó fallando poniéndose de repente la pantalla azul. Lo apagabas y lo volvías a encender y funcionaba de nuevo. Hasta que un día ya no se pudo y presentaba el síntoma que hoy presenta. Cuando se calienta se pone la Tv en negro. Si lo apagas y lo vuelves a encender sigue igual. Si aguantas unos minutos sin encender tarda muy poco tiempo en fallar. si dejas que se enfríe tarda unos 2-3 minutos, es decir, cuando coge temperatura. El cliente, por decirlo de alguna manera es un familiar, al cual no le cobraría nada. Un saludo


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 3, 2017)

Entiendo. La falla fue gradual entonces. Si quieres seguir indagando entonces tienes la opción de comprarte la nieve líquida e ir viendo las partes sensibles de la placa o la otra opción es que pongas el televisor al lado de un ventilador grande que le esté arrojando aire frío constantemente (como los típicos que se usan para aclimatar la casa cuando hace calor) y ver si ahora te funciona bien o si demora mucho más en falla, según sea el caso.

Suerte.


----------



## raulnn (Nov 3, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> Entiendo. La falla fue gradual entonces. Si quieres seguir indagando entonces tienes la opción de comprarte la nieve líquida e ir viendo las partes sensibles de la placa o la otra opción es que pongas el televisor al lado de un ventilador grande que le esté arrojando aire frío constantemente (como los típicos que se usan para aclimatar la casa cuando hace calor) y ver si ahora te funciona bien o si demora mucho más en falla, según sea el caso.
> 
> Suerte.



Si. Efectivamente fue gradual. Mientras no puedo conseguir la nieve líquida he probado a dar aire frío con un secador de pelo, y cuando enfrío la zona cercana al sintonizador vuelve  funcionar, como te dije, aunque el sonido no funciona, sí el vídeo, pero cuando dejo de enfriar, a los 20-30 segundos vuelve a fallar.

Pensando que podría ser el sintonizador tdt, he probado con uno externo a través del euroconector, y éste también ha fallado, incluso antes que el integrado. he vuelto a realizar medidas en el regulador que te comenté que variaba el voltaje un poquito con el sintonizador integrado cuando fallaba, y que tú me dijiste que no era una variación crítica. En este caso los voltajes eran casi nulos. El caso es que me ha hecho dudar más aún de ese regulador.

Creo que puedo descartar que sea el sintonizador tdt, puesto que ambos fallan, así es que he hecho otra vez la prueba con el sintonizador integrado, y cuando ha fallado he apuntando el aire frío a ese regulador, y ha vuelto a funcionar (sólo video, sonido no). Por tanto, creo que si no es el regulador, debe ser algún componente muy cercano de su circuito.

A ver si puedo conseguir la nieve líquida y apuntar mejor para poder ver la pieza aexacta que falla. Creo que estoy cerca.

PD: He enfriado el micro, pero en este caso no hacía nada, así es que creo que no debe ser fallo del micro, aunque tampoco lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 3, 2017)

Cuando dices que un sintonizador externo también ha fallado, supongo te refieres a que el tv hace lo mismo, que al poco tiempo pierde imagen y sonido.
Es normal, aunque le conectes otra fuente de señal externa, el problema sigue en el tv y seguirá fallando y bloqueandose.


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 3, 2017)

Tengo claro que usaste un secador de pelo, pero yo hablo de un ventilador más potente que realmente mantenga refrigerado los circuitos electrónicos de la mainboard.

Te cuento que cuando una vez tenía un PC que se apagaba por exceso de temperatura, costó darme cuenta que el ventilador del procesador dejaba de girar producto de las pelusas que tenía dentro de sí. Para poder descartar que fuese una falla térmica puse primero el PC al lado de un ventilador de casa y que realmente le arrojaba un buen flujo de aire helado al PC y se mantuvo funcionando sin problemas.

Por eso te comentaba que *necesitamos más que un secador de pelo*. Si no tienes nieve líquida, usa un ventilador relativamente grande que pueda arrojar un flujo de aire considerablemente mayor al que te puede arrojar un secador de pelo. Con eso ya podrás tener más pistas si es una falla térmica o no. 

Yo creo que la falla no es del regulador. Como te comentaba, esa diferencia de voltaje no me parece crítica como para bloquear el sistema en base a lo que describes, pero la electrónica es hermosa y desconocida, haha, así que las fallas pueden ser de lo menos lógicas en nuestra experiencia.


----------



## raulnn (Nov 10, 2017)

Hola de nuevo!!

Siguiendo donde lo dejé, me he dispuesto a realizar mediciones sobre el circuito del regulador que modificaba su voltage una vez fallaba. he podido conseguir el esquema del circuito, el cual adjunto


He realizado mediciones en las resistencias del circuito tanto antes de dar el fallo, como despues, existiendo algunas variaciones.

MEDICIONES TEÒRICAS:

R411 : 2K

R378: 10 K 

R476: 1 K


MEDICIONES ANTES DEL FALLO:

R411 : 1,76K

R378: 4 K 

R476: 2 OHMIOS ---> CASI INEXISTENTE

MEDICIONES DESPUÉS DEL FALLO:

R411 : 10K

R378: 6 K 

R476: 2 OHMIOS ---> CASI INEXISTENTE

No se a que se puede deber esto, pero los valores no se parecen a los teóricos, y no se si deberían cambiar sus valores. Decir que esta zona se calienta bastante, incluido el regulador, aunque sin quemar.

Refrigerando la zona de este circuito vuelve la imagen, pero no el sonido. En cuanto se vuelve a calentar se pierde la imagen.

Podrá ser alguna de estas puñeteras resistencias smd la que esté generando el fallo? La verdad que la resistencia que apenas tiene valor me hace dudad de ella. No se si esto se podrá cambiar siendo tan pequeñin...

Adjunto detalle de la zona señalando la resistencia que marca 2 ohmios

Por último voy a adjuntar esquemas completos de la mainboard, que pude conseguirlos

PD: El domingo voy a hacer la prueba con el ventilador que me has comentado.


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 10, 2017)

Antes de cambiar cualquier resistencia o componente, debes hacer la prueba que te dije con el ventilador para descartar si la falla es térmica. Si la falla persiste aún con el ventilador, entonces prueba cambiar la resistencia SMD de la que tienes duda, porque ante la suposición, hay que descartarlo con una prueba.

De poder cambiarse una resistencia SMD, claro que se puede cambiar con el debido cuidado de no dañar alguna pista al momento de soldar/desoldar la resistencia.

Bueno, olvidé mencionar que obviamente debes medir si los voltajes están presentes de acuerdo a lo que dice el esquemático. Es decir, si al medir el pin 3 de U122 tienes los 12v de entrada y si al medir el pin 2 de U122 tienes los 8v que supuestamente deberías tener en la salida.

Estas mediciones las debes hacer antes de ponerte a cambiar resistencias para tener nociones de cuál es el estado actual de las mediciones antes de intervenir la circuitería.


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 12, 2017)

Bueno, olvidé mencionar que obviamente debes medir si los voltajes están presentes de acuerdo a lo que dice el esquemático. Es decir, si al medir el pin 3 de U122 tienes los 12v de entrada y si al medir el pin 2 de U122 tienes los 8v que supuestamente deberías tener en la salida.

Estas mediciones las debes hacer *antes* de ponerte a cambiar resistencias para tener nociones de cuál es el estado actual de las mediciones antes de intervenir la circuitería.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 12, 2017)

Y recuerda que la salida del regulador es la patilla 2 y el disipador. Seguramente los 12-13V medidos son de entrada.

 no había leido bien el último mensaje de skynetronics.


----------



## raulnn (Nov 13, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> Bueno, olvidé mencionar que obviamente debes medir si los voltajes están presentes de acuerdo a lo que dice el esquemático. Es decir, si al medir el pin 3 de U122 tienes los 12v de entrada y si al medir el pin 2 de U122 tienes los 8v que supuestamente deberías tener en la salida.
> 
> Estas mediciones las debes hacer *antes* de ponerte a cambiar resistencias para tener nociones de cuál es el estado actual de las mediciones antes de intervenir la circuitería.



Hola de nuevo!! He realizado la prueba con un ventilador y la tv no falla en ningún momento, la he tenido como 10 minutos y no fallaba, y no tenía pinta de fallar, por lo que entiendo que se trata de una falla térmica, y creo que debe ser por alguna de estas resistencias o por algún condensador del circuito. El que una resistencia tenga 2 ohmios en lugar de 1k no se si podría dar lugar a fallo. Pero es que las otras resistencias tampoco se corresponden con su medida teórica. No se si puede ser por efecto de la resistencia de 2 ohmios.

En cuanto al regulador, las medidas que yo tengo, que serían según fotografía adjunta en las patillas de arriba a abajo:

1 -- 6,67 V, 
2 -- 8 V (la patilla esta al aire sin soldar)
3 -- 13 (fluctúa a 12,85 V con el fallo).

Entiendo que las medidas de voltaje del regulador son medianamente factible, aunque la medida en 1 no se si debería ser esa.


Por cierto, ahora se tira unos 5 minutos que no puede arrancar la tv, ni se activa el standby, ni se puede usar el mando, ni encenderla ni nada, y de pronto se activa el standby. Decir que mientras no se activa se oye un erudito en la fuente de alimentación, que debe provenir de algún transformador. No se si con tanta prueba me habré cargado algo, pero bueno, eso es otro cantar que debe venir de la fuente.


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 13, 2017)

Ya se van sacando más datos de la falla, pero aún no los suficientes.

Que el televisor no te haya fallado con el ventilador al lado, ya puede dar algo de información, pero la prueba de 10 minutos es muy poco como para descartar totalmente que la falla sea térmica. Debes dejar el televisor funcionando más tiempo que eso. Digamos unas 2 a 3 horas por lo menos.

Ahora, respecto al ruido que dices oír es seguramente una frecuencia de oscilación baja en la fuente de poder, pero ese ruido, puede que no necesariamente sea por alguna falla en la fuente, sino que puede ser que la falla esté en la carga donde se conecta la fuente (en este caso la mainboard). 

Ya me ha ocurrido que en ocasiones una frecuencia de oscilación baja en la fuente, se debía a un problema en la mainboard y no en la propia fuente, que es lo que uno tiende a deducir en primera instancia.

Respecto a la diferencia de valores de las resistencias, pues capaz que sea algo así, aunque me parecería raro en lo personal, ya que los voltajes de entrada y salida en U122 están en sus rangos normales. En mi modesta experiencia cuando las resistencias fallan tienden a aumentar su valor resistivo, no a lo inverso.


----------



## raulnn (Nov 13, 2017)

Ok, pues muchas gracias. Siguiente paso, dejar encendida la tv 2 o 3 horas y ver que no falla. Ya te comento. De no fallar podríamos pensar que la falla estuviera en las resistencias no??? porque el regulador funciona bien en principio. Si te das cuenta una de las resistencias aumenta su valor de 2k a 10k. Lo mismo esa resistencia hace que la otra se quede a 2 ohmios, al estar en el mismo circuito


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 13, 2017)

Lo que pasa es que habría que pensar si la diferencia de valores en las resistencias son la causa o la consecuencia del problema.

Como son tan baratas, yo simplemente las cambiaría para efectos de descartar. Si aún cambiándolas te persiste el problema, entonces esas diferencias de valor en las resistencias se debieron a otra cosa (probablemente que algún calentamiento de un semiconductor, hizo que su valor se alterara.

Lo primero es lo primero, y es dejar el televisor funcionando con el ventilador algunas horas para ver si se presenta la falla. Si no se presenta la falla, entonces es por una cuestión térmica y habría que tomar medidas para solucionar la falla en forma económica (como por ejemplo, instalarle un ventilador de PC de 12v cerca de la zona que se calienta). Varios problemas se solucionan así.

Si se presenta la falla, habría que cambiar las resistencias para descartar (que insisto, lo encontraría raro). Para esto, tendrías que retirarlas con cuidado *y medirlas fuera del circuito*, ya que si te marcan un valor bajo en la placa, pero el valor normal fuera de ella, puede ser porque están conectadas en paralelo con otro componente y eso te "falsea" la medida en la placa.


----------



## raulnn (Nov 13, 2017)

Ok! lo primero voy a hacer esa prueba para ver si no se da el fallo. Lo que no entiendo es que si se presenta el fallo la solución pudiera darse sustituyendo las resistencias, pero si no se diera la falla no fuera esa la solución. Lo mismo estoy espeso. Esa zona de las resistencias esta bastante caliente cuando se presenta el fallo.

Lo de poner un ventilador de 12v creo que nos erá factible, porque no hay espacio entre la placa y la carcasa de la tv.

Lo de las medidas fuera de placa lo entiendo perfectamente. De hecho estarán en paralelo con alguna resistencia y algún condensador, que tendrá también su resistencia.

Por ultimo, lo de cambiar una "microresistencia smd", no se si será factible sin el material adecuado para desoldar y soldar. Es muy muy pequeña.


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 13, 2017)

Si la falla no se presenta con el ventilador confirmaría que la falla es térmica y no electrónica por lo que cambiar resistencias no tendría sentido para mi. Pero como te comenté, las resistencias son tan baratas que valdría la pena cambiarlas sólo para confirmar/descartar (pero eso lo harás después de la prueba del ventilador por 2 o 3 horas a ver si presenta alguna falla).

Las resistencias SMD las puedes cambiar con un típico cautín usado para aplicaciones electrónicas. Ve videos de cómo soldar/desoldar resistencias SMD (hay bastantes). Con algo de práctica y los resguardos necesarios, lo podrás hacer sin problemas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 13, 2017)

Otra posibilidad sería que de fábrica estén variadas las resistencias, compensando a conveniencia (se trata de Vestel). De todas formas según esquema solo están para la regulacion del ic y si la salida está en 8v que es lo que se busca ....... 

En la otra cara de la placa , en esa zona, ¿no hay nada que pueda calentarse?


----------



## raulnn (Nov 16, 2017)

skynetronics dijo:


> Si la falla no se presenta con el ventilador confirmaría que la falla es térmica y no electrónica por lo que cambiar resistencias no tendría sentido para mi. Pero como te comenté, las resistencias son tan baratas que valdría la pena cambiarlas sólo para confirmar/descartar (pero eso lo harás después de la prueba del ventilador por 2 o 3 horas a ver si presenta alguna falla).
> 
> Las resistencias SMD las puedes cambiar con un típico cautín usado para aplicaciones electrónicas. Ve videos de cómo soldar/desoldar resistencias SMD (hay bastantes). Con algo de práctica y los resguardos necesarios, lo podrás hacer sin problemas.




Buenas tardes! Más problemas. Parece que ahora la fuente de alimentación Vestel también quiere apuntarse al problema. Resulta que la Tv ya no se enciende. Hace el ruidito ese que comenté, pero no llega a encender, ni siquiera el standby. He medido en los pines de salida a la mainboard y hay fallo de tensión en el pin 8, 12, 17 y 19 (no hay tensión o es mínima), el pin 11 ( da una tensión menor de 3,5 v), y el pin 8 (antes no daba tensión y ahora da 1,33 v).

No se que puede haber pasado. he recopilado el esquema de la fuente, por si puede ayudar. Decir que aparentemente no hay nada en mal estado. mientras no solucione el problema nuevo no podré hacer la prueba del ventilador, vaya faena.


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 16, 2017)

Según entiendo, ¿todos estos voltajes los estás midiendo con la mainboard conectada a la fuente cuando le das encendido?

Si es así, entonces desconecta el cable en el conector PL803 y verifica si al menos tienes el voltaje stand-by *en la fuente de poder* *(pin 14)*. Si ese voltaje está presente, lo que habría que hacer es simular el pulso de encendido (sin la mainboard conectada obviamente), y verificar si están los voltajes del secundario. Si es que estuvieran, tendrías que fijarte si la fuente sigue emitiendo ese pitido, ya que si no lo hace, sería un indicador de que la mainboard te hace oscilar mal la fuente, ya que presenta algún cortocircuito.

El problema es que hasta el momento no me ha tocado revisar una fuente Vestel, aunque sus fallas de diseño son bien conocidas (sobre todo fallan los diodos schottky del secundario, condensadores de acople en el chopper principal que se desvalorizan, etc). 

Como no he revisado una fuente Vestel, no sé cómo se les simula el pulso de encendido (quizás enviando +5VSTBY a STBY_ON/OFF via resistencia de 1k o quizás enviando STBY_ON/OFF a GND via resistencia de 1k). La verdad, es que preferiría esperar la opinión de algún colega que si tenga la experiencia de cómo hacer funcionar esta fuente sin la mainboard.


----------



## raulnn (Nov 16, 2017)

Efectivamente, si desconecto la mainboard, vuelven a llegar todos los voltajes que antes no llegaban, incluidos los 5v de standby. Curiosamente, hace un pequeño ruido mucho menos intenso, y cuando conecto la mainboard vuelve el ruido, así es que creo que el problema debe ser de la mainboard.

El problema es que ahora en la zona que creía que estaría afectada no llega voltaje. Por ejemplo el circuito regulador del que dudaba no recibe tensión.



Hola de nuevo. He conectado con una resistencia de 1k los pines 6 y 14. Pongo los valores de voltaje con la conexión y sin ella en el 803.

              Sin puente.       Con r= 1k

Pin 2.          0   v                      0 v
Pin 4:         11,10.   V            11,35v
Pin 6:           0.  V                     4,47 v
Pin 8.           0                         0                 
Pin 10          0                         0
Pin 12:      12,8. V                0* v
Pin 14:        5,3. V                5,3 v
Pin 16:      12,8. v               13,1 v
Pin 18.         0                         0
Pin 20          0                         0
Pin 1          0                         0
Pin 3          0                         0
Pin 5          0                         0
Pin 7          0                         0
Pin 9          0                         0
Pin 11:     11,8. V               3,8v
Pin 13          0                         0
Pin 15:         12,8  v              13,1v
Pin 17:       5,3. V                    0
Pin 19:       5,3  v.                  0


El asterisco lo he puesto porque curiosamente cuando mides va decreciendo el voltaje en el polimetro hasta caer a 0. No se si estos valores pueden indicar algún problema en la fuente o no. La fuente hace un pequeño ruidito, pero no como cuando se pone la placa main. 

Gracias de antemano y perdona por las erratas, que lo mando con el móvil


----------



## raulnn (Dic 1, 2017)

Hola! quiero agradecer a @skynetronics y a @pinchavalvulas la ayuda prestada. Como ya no me han contestado y reconozco que he sido un poco pesado, me temo que debo dar por terminado el intento de repararla, porque ya no se por donde seguir, y no se si merece la pena. Muchas gracias por la ayuda prestada. Un saludo


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 1, 2017)

Lo lamento, amigo. Aunque considerando tus limitaciones (que estaba fuera de presupuesto al tratarse de un TV pequeño y que se lo arreglabas a alguien cercano), era poco lo que se podía hacer.

El voltaje del PIN 12 me parecía raro, dado que según la tabla que aportas, al parecer el pin de PS-ON se activaba sin  el puente con la resistencia de 1k. Entonces, si la fuente arrojaba esos voltajes y aún así, la mainboard no tuviera voltajes en zonas donde previamente estaban, la falla se te estaba complicando mucho.

De todas formas, bien por intentarlo. Ojalá en una próxima ocasión podamos reparar algo en conjunto.

Suerte.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 1, 2017)

Siento que no puedas seguir, en mi caso no contesté porque aunque no lo parezca apenas tengo estudios técnicos. Eso sí lo suplo con mucha práctica, pero al igual que le ha pasado a todos, han cambiado tanto las tecnologías que se debe uno poner las pilas y reinventarse.
Persevera, si esta no se ha podido para la siguiente ya tienes unos conocimientos que antes no tenías y quizás en el futuro te pique la curiosidad y recuperas esta y la reparas.

Yo mismo tengo varios almacenados que en su día apenas sabía como encendían y hoy estoy deseando tener un hueco para repararlas. Gracias sobre todo al Foro.

Saludos.


----------



## raulnn (Dic 1, 2017)

La verdad es que donde no llega voltaje es en los pines de Vcc, no se porqué, incluso el pin de standby on/off pasa de 0 a 4 y pico, que de llegar a 5v, creo que sería lo correcto, pero no logro saber el motivo, porque el puente de diodos está bien.


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 1, 2017)

Una chica tenia un TV con una falla similar a la que presenta su TV, después de un rato y varias mediciones el problema estaba en los flex, se congelaba la imagen y quedaba mudo, no respondía a nada a menos que lo apagara.


----------



## raulnn (Dic 2, 2017)

Gracias por responder. En este caso creo que no son los flex, pues aplicando frío en una zona concreta seguía funcionando, y después vino otro problema. Gracias por responder


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 2, 2017)

Bueno una vez descartado los flex, que en un principio una zona tomaba temperatura y con un Fan iba de 10, es porque algún SMD sea resistivo o semiconductor entra en fuga o se encuentra en corto.

Cuando una zona focal por decirlo así toma temperatura mas de lo normal es por consecuencia a una corriente súbita, que en su peor caso no daña el componente en concreto, pero si lo deja en fuga en pocas palabras medio muerto, es por ello que al enfriarse reviven.

La fuente no es porque si la desconecta y la mide sus voltajes son correctos, la falla concreta esta en algún SMD o incluso el mismo regulador, debe cambiarlos y por ende ojala tenga una estación de soldadura.


----------



## raulnn (Dic 2, 2017)

Fusatronica dijo:


> Bueno una vez descartado los flex, que en un principio una zona tomaba temperatura y con un Fan iba de 10, es porque algún SMD sea resistivo o semiconductor entra en fuga o se encuentra en corto.
> 
> Cuando una zona focal por decirlo así toma temperatura mas de lo normal es por consecuencia a una corriente súbita, que en su peor caso no daña el componente en concreto, pero si lo deja en fuga en pocas palabras medio muerto, es por ello que al enfriarse reviven.
> 
> La fuente no es porque si la desconecta y la mide sus voltajes son correctos, la falla concreta esta en algún SMD o incluso el mismo regulador, debe cambiarlos y por ende ojala tenga una estación de soldadura.



Si, la cuestión es saber cual es. Por desgracia no tengo estación, por lo que se antoja complicado resolver la falla. Si tengo alguna noticia mas lo haré saber...gracias por la respuesta

De cualquier forma ya no se si también la fuente esta mal, porque mira los voltajes q salen puenteándola y sin puentearla. No se si son adecuados


----------

